# Small room repaint



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I am paint house and I am having fun with it. Its in nice shape. Its old but nice wood work.

The wood work has lots of dried on paint from the last home owners. The current home owner said not to worry about. I have a can of oops, but that's not taking any of the paint off, so I am trying to find something that does.

4th pic is showing that I cut in, no tape.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I am also painting these rooms.

Just the before pictures.

In the 3rd picture you will see the valspar paint. I didn't buy this, the Homeowner did.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sev, remember the piece of advice a couple of us gave you?

Well, here's your perfect chance to learn a trade. Hire a professional painter to do the job, with the stipulation you will be his non-paid apprentice and then watch and learn. 

But PLEASE do not keep asking us for advice because we know you are just going to ignore the good suggestions you are given. Sorry, not trying to be cruel, mean, and demeaning, but that's just what I see as your SOP


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I have taken everything in, that's why I have been away for a few days. Reading and watching all the nasty comments pour in.

I'm not asking for advice here, just showing everyone that I can do work and I am not a hack as some call me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> I'm not asking for advice here, just showing everyone that I can do work and I am not a hack as some call me.


Problem with showing an interior that needs painting is that it proves nothing. I'm afraid the conviction of your skills on this forum still is firmly implanted.Sorry, I don't make the rules, just report them.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I know. but I have to start some where. I finished the room with the zebra boarder. I will add the picture tomorrow.

I have to try and change everyone's minds.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> I have to try and change everyone's minds.


It's gonna be tough with wall imperfections (cracks) still showing & Valspar paint. Maybe this isn't the job to show off.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought you two clowns were walking off into the sunset together ....


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I thought you two clowns were walking off into the sunset together ....


We did, then I ditched him & ran back. Worked for a little while, but lost dogs always find their way back.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Well with the wall crack, this is not much you can do with plaster. Plus the house is full of them. I could fix them, but I can guarantee they will come back. Also, like I said in the above post, I did not buy the paint the home owner did.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sev,

Is this you new house? Are you the "home owner" ?

I put you on your honor to tell us the truth.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I am telling the truth. This is not my house.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

You can fix cracks in plaster. Stress fractures are common with plaster. But with the right dry mix and fibre mesh tape, and a skillful painter - those cracks can be fixed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> I am telling the truth. This is not my house.


I believe you.

It's just seems coincidential that the last house you posted was being moved out of, and it was yours ....... or maybe your mama's? And now you're working on a small home that is obviously being moved into.

It's good to see you are working for a REAL client and not yourself or a relative - OH, it's not a relative's house either :jester: just checking :whistling2:.

I do wonder why anyone would ask a painter to paint around wallpaper border. What a pain. The Zebra one at least has a straight bottom, but the other - ouch !


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have to try and change everyone's minds.

Never happen.


I do wonder why anyone would ask a painter to paint around wallpaper border.

I believe this is the one he "removed" and painted over,at least the pic shows partial removal.

I have a can of oops, but that's not taking any of the paint off,

Did you ever think that maybe, just maybe , it is oil based???


I could fix them, but I can guarantee they will come back.

You could fix them??

You could guarantee? What experience do you have to guarantee anything or fix them for that matter,super glue??

As cole stated " You can fix cracks in plaster. Stress fractures are common with plaster. But with the right dry mix and fibre mesh tape, and a skillful painter - those cracks can be fixed."

I really think you should take the advise given here and 
"Hire a professional painter to do the job, with the stipulation you will be his non-paid apprentice and then watch and learn."


Or better yet get a real job that you know *something* about.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Or better yet get a real job that you know *something* about.


I don't know if he would need a two year course on flipping burgers but sure would help.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Fixing cracks is pretty easy when you do it right, and we've never had them come back. :blink:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Fixing cracks is pretty easy when you do it right, and we've never had them come back. :blink:


I am not going to get involved in the sev part of this thread, but what do you use? I have been using the pro Kote system with pretty decent results. Only down side is you aren't supposed to sand it and its a pain to sand when you do.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I am not going to get involved in the sev part of this thread, but what do you use? I have been using the pro Kote system with pretty decent results. Only down side is you aren't supposed to sand it and its a pain to sand when you do.


Mesh tape & toothpaste. :thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I weave my own mesh out of dentil floss


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I weave my own mesh out of dentil floss


I think you're on to something there. Think of all the money we could save. Mesh tape is like $7 a roll. For $7 you can make like 4 rolls of tape from floss. Buy 1 get 3 free right there! :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I think you're on to something there. Think of all the money we could save. Mesh tape is like $7 a roll. For $7 you can make like 4 rolls of tape from floss. Buy 1 get 3 free right there! :thumbup:


There you go again playing the part or other peoples fantasies. Whats i'm gonna do wit you?


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

No, this is not a relatives house. This is an actual customer I am painting for.

So anyway, here is the finished room. The zebra room.

You will notice in the first pic that there is a unpainted spot on the ceiling, we patched to holes and the patch never dried, this problem is fix, I finished the little part up today.

Will have the other room added later. I am still working on the room.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

To continue the side track, are we talking shallow, hairline cracks in the plaster or deeper stress cracks above door ways? I have tried fixing the deeper stress ones and they always come back. I have used mesh tape and mud, mud only, and filling it with caulk (all on the same door way in my house). The caulk fix looks best and the mesh repair looks the worst after 2 year. With the mesh, as the crack shifts it actually pushes the mesh out so you can see the mesh texture now.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

When I do stress cracks on plaster, I always use plaster dry mix and mesh tape. I usually do 3 or 4 coats to make it a nice feather, but I have never had problems doing this. I have a house built in the 1940's and had stress cracks everywhere. Fixed them 5 years ago and still look great. I would have assumed that caulking the cracks would crack when it shifts too?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The caulked crack actually has not opened up at all. During the hotter months, you can see it pushed out of the crack a little bit, but it is the least noticeable repair of the three. I was always told to just use drywall mud (either setting or regular) even if over plaster, maybe I should try it will true plaster mix.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

dave, I use this stuff holds up so far, I sand off the crack to lower it, coat, imbed mesh (its super thin mesh) then recoat. let dry, topcoat with mud. I would think drywall mud on plaster cracks would fall back out. My BM store guy said when you have several cracks, you can coat with elastomeric, imbed mesh, let dry, recoat with elastomeric, topcoat. Sounds easier and quicker dry times.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

*what Did You Charge For Those Rooms Severson?*


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

$187 would be my bet


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

chrisn said:


> $187 would be my bet


per room or total?

there were 3 rooms right? I bet he was at 560 including materials.


----------

